# Wayland moves to MIT licence



## r_t_f_m (Sep 20, 2011)

> Hi
> 
> A while ago, I wrote about the Wayland license and how I wanted to
> move to LGPLv2 for everything in the wayland and wayland-demos repos:
> ...



http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2011-September/001386.html


----------

